

Ask HN: Is this design copyright infringement? - iaskwhy

I'm not a designer by any means but I try my best to make my apps look good. While looking for inspiration I found some good images on stock images sites.<p>Since I'm really new to all this design thing, I started by transforming a comp, anchor point by anchor point, into a vector image. Then I started changing it to my needs.<p>Is this copyright infringement?<p>Links:
- Original file: http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-55808422/stock-vector-illustration-of-a-cartoon-cute-character-for-use-in-presentations-etc.html
- My comp to vector transformation: http://i37.tinypic.com/2rdxo34.png
- My final design: http://i36.tinypic.com/11tlmhh.png
======
kls
I do not think the final one is. it is significantly different. My only
question would be the background circle. We all use other stuff for
inspiration, doing so is not infringement. The part you are in a gray area on,
is using the original to trace a template. Granted you modified the character
but did you modify the background? As usual, I am not legal council so take my
ramblings with a grain of salt.

~~~
iaskwhy
I did a small modification to the background (rotated it a little and it's
form is not 100% identical although very very similar).

I really wanted to understand this better. Let's say I start from scratch and
the result is the same as that final result I showed, does it change anything?

I understand this is a gray area but this should be more clearer...

------
DanielStraight
Not a lawyer, but...

Yes. At least in the U.S. <http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/faq-
fairuse.html#change>

See also the previous question on that page, called "How much of someone
else's work can I use without getting permission?"

------
Nogwater
IANAL, but my guess would be 'yes'. It looks like a
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derivative_work> to me. It's definitely a gray
area.

